# Replacement of my Revox G 36 "plug-in"



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Question is simple:
How (=sum of plugins) could I replace the sound of a vintage tape/tube tape-recorder (Revox G 36)?

I can not help, but recording many different material on this "vintage" recorder makes wonder to the sound.
Yep, I realize that recording on this tape machine is like tube+tape, and playing back is tube. 

So, would it be useful to try tube+tape+tube plugs on the master in the DAW?
What plugs are the best/useful for this scenario?


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

I have only ever used one tape plugin that came anywhere near saturation, and it's the bomb: Nebula 3.

However to really get the proper tape thing going, you would need to buy third party libraries, particularly CDSoundmaster's R2R Reel 2 Reel Programs ($99 US), which includes:
Studer A800mkIII
Otari MTR-10
Revox B77 Pro
Wollensack 1515
Lafayette Radio RK-142
Sony TC-640, Akai 4000DSmkII
Teac W-6004 cassette
each at multiple reference levels, speeds, and [for most machines] using multiple tapes.

This in combination with CDSoundmaster's Tapebooster+ programs ($39 US) make for really accurate tape modeling right down to the saturation. It also gives you a lot of flexibility: there are older machines and newer ones; there are cleaner machines and dirtier ones. Even the cassette programs are really useful for certain sounds (and I can't tell you how many times I've gone to the dirty Wollensack).

From what I've read, the Ananmod ATS-1 is also fabulous. It is, however, a LOT more expensive (and I've read that to make really good use out of it you'll need to buy at least a couple expansion cards) starting at $2995.00 US. To get all the machines + saturation programs + the most CPU efficient version of Nebula runs about $300.

I've never seen a comparison of Nebula to the Anamod but each have a significant following who maintain that they are incredibly accurate emulations. I do use the Nebula programs regularly and, honestly, I can't imagine (or remember) how I got along ITB so well without them. None of the other tape VSTs I've ever tried have even been in the ballpark (much less actually nailed it).


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Great information!
Thanks.


----------



## BoogieBear (May 25, 2008)

Have you tried the Ferox plug-in from Jeroen Breebaart?

No 4 down on the list - or you could download the whole Freeware suite

http://www.jeroenbreebaart.com/

Enjoy :bigsmile:

Cheers
Anton


----------

